# Network Properties Settings



## roker

I was browsing my settings the other day, and when I went to Network Properties; Right click my network (DAVE) and click properties,
 there are 4  boxes in the network properties page 

Connect automatically                                             ticked
Connect to preferred network if available                not ticked
Connect even if the network is not broadcasting      not ticked
Enable Atheros connection settings                        not ticked, should this be ticked? What does it do?


----------



## Ignorantguy

Is this a desktop or laptop? and what OS? If I remember correctly Atheros is a wireless client used with wireless adapters like a cisco pcmcia a/b/g card.


----------



## roker

It's a HP laptop windows 7, I think the wireless card is Atheros


----------



## roker

I didn't think this was a tough question, No answers!


----------



## wellhellothere

Can you post the model of your wireless card? 

(Run > devmgmt.msc > Network Adapters) It will most likely start with 'Atheros'... etc


----------



## roker

Wellhellothere. thanks for your reply it's;  Atheros AR9285 802.11 b/g/n


----------



## wellhellothere

It looks like some extra features they've thrown in for your card's drivers, including 'Roaming' in which the card will always search for a new connection.


----------



## roker

But is it best unticked? I tried looking for instructions for Atheros


----------



## wellhellothere

I would leave it unticked mate


----------

